# I was listening to the radio last night...



## xaqintosh (Jul 15, 2002)

at like 12:30 and there was some "Kim comando" show about computers. This guy calss in and says "Hi. My daughter's friend came to our house and installed windows XP on our computer. I've decided I don't like it and I can't even use it because it was my daughter's friend's CD and I don't have a registration number. I'd like to go back to Windows 98. Can I uninstal XP?

to which "Kim" replies:
"well... No. Microsoft doesn't let you do that. I suggest you go out to the store and buy a copy of Windows XP (Professional has a lot of great features such as...). If you don't like the XP look, you can switch to "classic" mode. which lets you run just like Windows 98." 

I was laughing in my head. This is so pathetic.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is it that these community / regional radio stations always insist on putting on these "your computer questions answered" shows, and then get some yokel with no real credentials to take the calls?

They used to have one like that on our local radio station, but they got sick of me calling up and telling them they were completely wrong and were wasting people's time.

Sorry. I get a little vindictive when people get bloated on their own expertise when they don't know squat.


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 16, 2002)

but isnt that right? i thought xp couldnt be uninstalled short of formatting, and last time ichecked they dont sell win98 anymore and havent shipped discs with computers in years. to the average home user scared of a new interface thats the perfect solution

come on people, just because they dont say "go buy a mac" doesnt make them wrong


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

1. the fact that you CAN'T uninstall it
2. even though your daughter's friend came over and illegally installed it on your computer from her CD
3. the guy didn't even like Windows XP
4. Microsoft copied us with the term "classic"
5. I'll think of more later...


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 16, 2002)

1. can you uninstall ANY os? nope. some are easier to dig out than others thats all

2. i get a warm fuzzy feeling every time i pirate ms software, so should you

3. personal preference, its much better than 98 though so hes probably just afraid of the new interface and should use the old one (see #4)

4. just because apple uses a word doesnt make it theirs. and its not even used in the same sense, its just the classic desktop theme that makes the new menus revert to something more like 95/98 that would be easier for a novice with ingrained habits to use

im just saying that it sounds like the radio person was dead on with all the answers.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

1. With Mac OS X you just delete about 7 folders and you're done.


----------



## xoot (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, and uninstalling applications is not hassleful... just delete the folder and the preference file(s).


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, thats how you do it on any os...

most windows programs have uninstaller apps with them, a few clicks and its gone

win98 is 3 folders, one of which comes empty
xp is more, i havent counted though



dont stop hating windows, just hate it for the right reasons


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

Its just that it is virtually impossible to  get rid of a copy of Windows XP that isn't even yours. the guy had to go shell out a hundred bucks or so cuz his daughter's sister was a moron. it's all M$s fault, too.


----------



## Trip (Jul 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fbp_ _
> *yeah, thats how you do it on any os...
> 
> most windows programs have uninstaller apps with them, a few clicks and its gon *



Yet you stated before:



> _Originally posted by fbp__
> *can you uninstall ANY os? nope. some are easier to dig out than others thats all*



Wow, you sure are smart for a Windows lover. 
This is what just happened to me at school:

My teacher bought an infamous Dell, installed WindowsXP, sold the "piece of sh*t" to his neighbor and bought a Mac.

He missed three days of school after that, he said he was at home "working".


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

is that it SHOULDN'T be hard to uninstall an OS. and yes, you can uninstall OS X, you just delete some folders, like I said. With windows, you must erase the HD. what I'm getting at is Microsoft will do anything they can to convert people to XP. heck, if they could, they'd probably sned a bunch of guys to everyones house, install XP, then force the people to buy it since they can't uninstall it and they have no registration #.


----------



## fbp_ (Jul 16, 2002)

uninstall as in click uninstall and its gone, not delete it. 

and to 'just delete some folders' you have to be booting from os9 or doing some fairly elaborate  (for the average user) terminal commands. this is pretty much on par with using a boot disk or different os in order to delete xp.

microsoft is evil and makes borderline illegal products, but please get your facts straight when trash talking it. to me, and i would imagine any other former windows power user out there, it is painfully reminiscent of windows people dissing the macs they have never used.


the fact is if our radio call in dad had a mac and his daughter installed osx he probably would have ended up calling in to remove that too. get angry at *why* ms doesnt allow you to install your validly licensed copies of their earlier os's much less anyone elses on your own computer unless youre a power user, dont just say the software is terrible because its not macos, because the average mac user is probably going to have just as much trouble doing the apple equivalent even if the software isnt out to stop them


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

Ok, booting into OS 9 isn't that hard.


----------



## xoot (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes... but it makes an old computer run like hell.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 16, 2002)

faster than OS X, I'm sorry to say


----------



## JetwingX (Jul 19, 2002)

xaq you need to find a station with Art Bell 

Kim Komando is mostly a PC Person
the only up side to her is that she dose recomend new users to go buy iMacs but thats about it


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 20, 2002)

You can uninstall Windows XP if during setup, you told it to save your previous OS files (which i always do just in case something goes wrong or I don't like it). Then all you do is go into Add/Remove Programs and tell it to Uninstall Windows XP

Simple 

But if they did not save the previous OS files, a format is required.

- Casey

I've done this many times on my own PC


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JetosX _
> *xaq you need to find a station with Art Bell
> 
> Kim Komando is mostly a PC Person
> the only up side to her is that she dose recomend new users to go buy iMacs but thats about it *


Art Bell on "coast to coast AM"? isn't that the weeiirrd radio station with the unexplainable stuff on it? I could be mistaken...

but it has a REALLY great theme:
http://www.artbell.com/mediafiles/thechase16.ra

I love it. and I don't know why...


----------

